# "L'ipotesi Dio"



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

...di Dawkins, un libro davvero interessante. L'autore, un famoso biologo evoluzionista, con uno stile diretto e leggibile anche per chi non ha una preparazione filosofica e scientifica particolare, affronta l'ipotesi dell'esistenza di un dio personale, spiegando perchè quasi certamente (la non esistenza certa, non può per definizione essere provata) non esiste.


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

*M&M*

Aspettaaspetta, c'ho del materiale molto interessante (video) mo che lo trovo te lo posto ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2007)

Ecco

video 1)  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=3rxPFP7ahLc

video 2)  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=S--e41Q-bd0

video 3)  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=pQf6fVVwdaA

video 4)  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=f9hD0xbAAvo

video 5)  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=UJ-MHnW92v4

buona visione


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Grazie mille, Marì


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di Dawkins, un libro davvero interessante. L'autore, un famoso biologo evoluzionista, con uno stile diretto e leggibile anche per chi non ha una preparazione filosofica e scientifica particolare, affronta l'ipotesi dell'esistenza di un dio personale, spiegando perchè quasi certamente (la non esistenza certa, non può per definizione essere provata) non esiste.


 
Ecco..ma questo non poteva farsi gli affari suoi...


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ecco..ma questo non poteva farsi gli affari suoi...


Perchè micia?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè micia?


 
Perchè è una lettura che vorrei avere il coraggio di affrontare.


ma se perdiamo anche quella_ illusione_ poi che si fa?

te lo spiega alla fine?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di Dawkins, un libro davvero interessante. L'autore, un famoso biologo evoluzionista, con uno stile diretto e leggibile anche per chi non ha una preparazione filosofica e scientifica particolare, affronta l'ipotesi dell'esistenza di un dio personale, spiegando perchè quasi certamente (la non esistenza certa, non può per definizione essere provata) non esiste.


leggi "l'altra genesi" di Zecharia Sitchin............


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè è una lettura che vorrei avere il coraggio di affrontare.
> 
> 
> ma se perdiamo anche quella_ illusione_ poi che si fa?
> ...


Lui sostiene che fare a meno dell'idea di dio, responsabilizza lo spirito umano...a differenza di quel che comunemente si pensa, secondo lui dio deresponsabilizza l'uomo. E sono fondamentalmente d'accordo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> leggi "l'altra genesi" di Zecharia Sitchin............


Da quando Nibiru non si è fatto vivo un paio d'anni fa, ho perso fiducia in lui


----------



## cat (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...di Dawkins, un libro davvero interessante. L'autore, un famoso biologo evoluzionista, con uno stile diretto e leggibile anche per chi non ha una preparazione filosofica e scientifica particolare, affronta l'ipotesi dell'esistenza di un dio personale, spiegando perchè quasi certamente (la non esistenza certa, non può per definizione essere provata) non esiste.


lo compro senz'altro.

grazie dello spunto di lettura.


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> leggi "l'altra genesi" di Zecharia Sitchin............


 
Questo è quello che credo di aver letto io, molto carino, anche se rimango della mia idea


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè è una lettura che vorrei avere il coraggio di affrontare.
> 
> 
> ma se perdiamo anche quella_ illusione_ poi che si fa?
> ...


 
Miciolidia, credi che io non abbia obiettivi o che siano meno umanistici dei tuoi????


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Lui sostiene che fare a meno dell'idea di dio, responsabilizza lo spirito umano...a differenza di quel che comunemente si pensa, secondo lui dio deresponsabilizza l'uomo. E sono fondamentalmente d'accordo.


 
Molto interessante...in questi termini.


Non avevo capito che per "Dio personale" intendesse il Dio "ufficiale"...credevo che li avesse distinti , per poi dimostrare l'invalidità di del primo ( quello personale).

non avevo capito nulla. Ora che mi è piu' chiaro sarebbe sicuramente da acquistare. E mi trovo d'accordo anche io con quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Ferraglia*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Miciolidia, credi che io non abbia obiettivi o che siano meno umanistici dei tuoi????


 

lanci, affatto...anzi!!!

ma ...come ti è venuto questo interrogativo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. era una battuta quella della cellulare...o credi che io abbia penzato che tu...che io che voi che loro...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*

"sei tu che scegli cosa interpretare simbolicamente e cosa interpretare alla lettera; ma allora *sei tu che stai dando una morale a te stesso, *non è Dio."


Questo è quello che dimostra Dawkins,rivolgendosi alla interpretazione della Parola da parte della chiesa in  "illusione di Dio" .

MM, grazie davvero.






ps. Mari, sto ascoltando i tuoi link... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. ecco, questo Sig. Dawkins è un tipo "ideale"...perchè sa solleticarti il cervello.


----------



## Old Addos (23 Ottobre 2007)

*Perchè no ?*

Sì , credo che per avvertire la presenza di Dio , non sia necessario andare in chiesa e farsi condizionare dalla presenza degli altri ;

credo anzi che la fede sia un sentimento da vivere per quanto possibile con se stessi e stop , lontano dalle manifestazioni di facciata.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (23 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da quando Nibiru non si è fatto vivo un paio d'anni fa, ho perso fiducia in lui


azz....


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

c'è un bignami all'uopo?


----------



## Old lancillotto (23 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lanci, affatto...anzi!!!
> 
> ma ...come ti è venuto questo interrogativo?
> 
> ...


 
Non dubito dei tuoi pensieri, ma dato il tuo interrogativo ho supposto che tu trovi nella "fede" una risposta all'interrogativo principe, e dato che quella domanda è quella è quella che si pongono tutti, anche gli atei e gli agnostici, alla fine una risposta te la devi dare........

Percependo una piccola preoccupazione nel tuo post, ho voluto scherzosamente dirti che anch'io mi sono dato delle risposte


p.s.
schhhh, il cellulare me lo mandi in privato.....


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> p.s.
> schhhh, il cellulare me lo mandi in privato.....


e non te lo puoi comprare da solo?


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

*si, ma ...*

sottovoce..senno' mi fa il c...o


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e non te lo puoi comprare da solo?


impiccione

zitto che la spia legge


----------



## @lex (23 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> impiccione
> 
> zitto che la spia legge


ok...sssssssssshhhhhh


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> "sei tu che scegli cosa interpretare simbolicamente e cosa interpretare alla lettera; ma allora *sei tu che stai dando una morale a te stesso, *non è Dio."
> 
> 
> Questo è quello che dimostra Dawkins,rivolgendosi alla interpretazione della Parola da parte della chiesa in  "illusione di Dio" .
> ...


molto interessante, servizio ed interviste che la TV non mandera' mai in onda    

	
	
		
		
	


	




  peccato!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> molto interessante, servizio ed interviste che la TV non mandera' mai in onda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
figurati se il vaticano lo permetterebbe


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

sto libbro me lo vado ad accattà domani.

anzi, tre copie.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> figurati se il vaticano lo permetterebbe


se, stai fresca ...


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Micia, vedrai che ti interesserà...è un razionalista puro, quindi da prendere con le molle, però è ossigeno per il cervello. Certo, come tutte le idee, è solo uno degli infiniti punti di vita...ma è un punto di vista che ha un'innegabile forza.

Piuttosto, se decidete di acquistarlo (mi sembra che anche cat sia interessata), il titolo vero è "L'illusione di Dio" e non l'ipotesi, come avevo erroneamente indicato.

Se poi volete rischiare di fare il passo definitivo verso l'ateismo...dopo questo leggete "La vita del Cosmo" di Smolin, un giovane ma già famoso astrofisico. E' citato anche nell' "Illusione di Dio".
Illustra una sua elegantissima ed affascinante idea del perchè siamo qui. Geniale.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Micia, vedrai che ti interesserà...è un razionalista puro, quindi da prendere con le molle, però è ossigeno per il cervello. Certo, come tutte le idee, è solo uno degli infiniti punti di vita...ma è un punto di vista che ha un'innegabile forza.
> 
> Piuttosto, se decidete di acquistarlo (mi sembra che anche cat sia interessata), il titolo vero è "L'illusione di Dio" e non l'ipotesi, come avevo erroneamente indicato.
> 
> ...


MM, buon giorno .

Ho letto qualcosa sul web...e mi sconquiffera assai il cervello. grazie ancora.


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM, buon giorno .
> 
> Ho letto qualcosa sul web...e mi sconquiffera assai il cervello. grazie ancora.


Ave, felis catus!
Prego, vedrai è molto interessante...io poi mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno, vabbè che a otto anni marinavo il catechismo...già allora trovavo buffo che gli adulti credessero in certe cose


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ave, felis catus!
> Prego, vedrai è molto interessante...io poi mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno, vabbè che* a otto anni marinavo il catechismo...*già allora trovavo buffo che gli adulti credessero in certe cose


SANTO SUBITO!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ave, felis catus!
> Prego, vedrai è molto interessante...io poi mi ci sono ritrovato in pieno, vabbè che a otto anni marinavo il catechismo...già allora trovavo buffo che gli adulti credessero in certe cose


Pur'io..ero una rompicocommeri da paura.

Litigate furibonde con mio padre  sul tema che trascinava senza successo in chiesa.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SANTO SUBITO!


 
già fatto, in cuor mio.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Ottobre 2007)

(e adesso si riapra una successiva "querelle" sul clan..mi raccomando...)


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> (e adesso si riapra una successiva "querelle" sul clan..mi raccomando...)


Speriamo di no, micia...


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> SANTO SUBITO!


Ti ricordi la prima confessione? quella che si doveva fare un paio di giorni prima della prima comunione? Mi sono imboscato e non l'ho fatta...per fortuna il prete non se ne accorse...


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti ricordi la prima confessione? quella che si doveva fare un paio di giorni prima della prima comunione? Mi sono imboscato e non l'ho fatta...per fortuna il prete non se ne accorse...



VABBBEH eri piccolo ... io non mi sono confessata al mio primo matrimonio fatto in chiesa in pompa magna, figurati


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> VABBBEH eri piccolo ... io non mi sono confessata al mio primo matrimonio fatto in chiesa in pompa magna, figurati


Io non mi sono mai confessato in assoluto...mi sono sposato in chiesa perchè mia moglie è cristiana (non uso il termine credente perchè per me è senza senso), ma ho chiarito da subito al prete che essendo un agnostico tendente all'ateismo, non avrei partecipato ai sacramenti.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai confessato in assoluto...mi sono sposato in chiesa perchè mia moglie è cristiana (non uso il termine credente perchè per me è senza senso), ma ho chiarito da subito al prete che essendo un agnostico tendente all'ateismo, non avrei partecipato ai sacramenti.


ma l'ostia/cialda l'hai presa?


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma l'ostia/cialda l'hai presa?


No Marì...non faccio la comunione da quando ero piccolo.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No Marì...non faccio la comunione da quando ero piccolo.



da piccola ho avuto brutti approcci con la confessione dai preti, me ne liberai quasi da subito dopo la prima comunione ... mentre invece conservo un caro ricordo dall'unica fatta ormai in eta' adolescenziale da un caro monaco, un sant'uomo veramente.


----------



## Nobody (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> da piccola *ho avuto brutti approcci con la confessione* *dai preti*, me ne liberai quasi da subito dopo la prima comunione ... mentre invece conservo un caro ricordo dall'unica fatta ormai in eta' adolescenziale da un caro monaco, un sant'uomo veramente.


Si, mi hanno parlato di questa cosa diverse persone...insomma, sembrerebbe che i preti siano mediamente molto peggio dei monaci. Chissà da cosa dipende.


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, mi hanno parlato di questa cosa diverse persone...insomma, sembrerebbe che i preti siano mediamente molto peggio dei monaci. *Chissà da cosa dipende.*


MAH! ... durante la confessione con i preti (esperienze mie eh) si accaniscono/insistono, vogliono tutti i particolari anche se e' stato solo un cattivo (diciamo cosi) pensiero ...

Pero' per correttezza devo dire che, tra i presti conosciuti in tutta la mia vita ricordero' sempre quello conosciuto in USA ultimamente ... pensa che dopo la mia "incoronazione" e divorzio (da mio marito/compagno/uomo attuale) ci ha uniti in matrimonio (ufficioso, con conoscenza anche del mio precedente matrimonio) con la benedizione degli anelli ... questo esercizio/funzione e' da essere scacciati dalla chiesa, ma lui ha ascoltato la sua coscienza ... uomo di profonda fede e lontano dalle ipocrisie del vaticano.


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e non te lo puoi comprare da solo?


e poi io volevo un numero.......... tipo quelli che dava la Vanna Marchi


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MAH! ... durante la confessione con i preti (esperienze mie eh) si accaniscono/insistono, vogliono tutti i particolari anche se e' stato solo un cattivo (diciamo cosi) pensiero ...
> 
> Pero' per correttezza devo dire che, tra i presti conosciuti in tutta la mia vita ricordero' sempre quello conosciuto in USA ultimamente ... pensa che dopo la mia "incoronazione" e divorzio (da mio marito/compagno/uomo attuale) ci ha uniti in matrimonio (ufficioso, con conoscenza anche del mio precedente matrimonio) con la benedizione degli anelli ... questo esercizio/funzione e' da essere scacciati dalla chiesa, ma lui ha ascoltato la sua coscienza ... uomo di profonda fede e lontano dalle ipocrisie del vaticano.


 
Siete già fortunate se i preti erano solo curiosi, ho sentito di persone che hanno dovuto staccarsi di dosso anche le mani........


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Siete già fortunate se i preti erano solo curiosi, ho sentito di persone che hanno dovuto staccarsi di dosso anche le mani........


Lanci' io allora era ancora una bambina di 11/12anni appena, e certe cose non mi passavano manco per l'anticamera della testa ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (24 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lanci' io allora era ancora una bambina di 11/12anni appena, e certe cose non mi passavano manco per l'anticamera della testa ...


A te no, ma al prete si......

Ho un'amica che mi ha detto che a quell'età spesso aveva il Prete che per parlare con le bambine le prendeva in braccio e aveva sempre le mani lunghe


----------



## Nobody (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A te no, ma al prete si......
> 
> Ho un'amica che mi ha detto che a quell'età spesso aveva il Prete che per parlare con le bambine le prendeva in braccio e aveva sempre le mani lunghe


Conosco anche io una persona molestata dai preti quando era un ragazzino...purtroppo il fenomeno è molto più diffuso di quanto comunemente si pensi


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Questa è la ragione per cui, già non credo in un DIO, ancor meno credo ad una religione che basa le sue certezze su interpretazioni di testi antichi, passati da tre traduzioni, e che vive di dogmi incompatibili con l'essenza stessa di UOMO.

Esiste una discriminazione tra uomo e donna (le donne non possono confessare, tenere una messa, dare la comunione, sposare, ecc) e poi si chiede l'astinenza e la fedeltà a DIO, quando Cristo diceva "Andate e moltiplicatevi!", i ministri di DIO non lo possono fare........

Mi pare ovvio che un uomo senta ugualmente le pulsioni sessuali e che diventino manie e perversioni quando non possono essere soddisfatte normalmente come TUTTI I CRISTIANI


----------



## Nobody (25 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questa è la ragione per cui, già non credo in un DIO, ancor meno credo ad una religione che basa le sue certezze su interpretazioni di testi antichi, passati da tre traduzioni, e che vive di dogmi incompatibili con l'essenza stessa di UOMO.
> 
> Esiste una discriminazione tra uomo e donna (le donne non possono confessare, tenere una messa, dare la comunione, sposare, ecc) e poi si chiede l'astinenza e la fedeltà a DIO, quando Cristo diceva "Andate e moltiplicatevi!", i ministri di DIO non lo possono fare........
> 
> Mi pare ovvio che un uomo senta ugualmente le pulsioni sessuali e che diventino manie e perversioni quando non possono essere soddisfatte normalmente come TUTTI I CRISTIANI


----------



## Lettrice (25 Ottobre 2007)

Sono in vacanza nun gliela fo'... va bene se leggo Asterix?


----------



## Old lancillotto (25 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono in vacanza nun gliela fo'... va bene se leggo Asterix?


 
Potresti leggere anche Lupo Alberto o Cattivik...... in effetti Cattivik potrebbe darti qualche spunto


----------



## Nobody (25 Ottobre 2007)

Alan Ford va benissimo...è così surreale


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Se poi volete rischiare di fare il passo definitivo verso l'ateismo...dopo questo leggete "La vita del Cosmo" di Smolin, un giovane ma già famoso astrofisico. E' citato anche nell' "Illusione di Dio".
> Illustra una sua elegantissima ed affascinante idea del perchè siamo qui. Geniale.


... ecco sto aspettando, seguendo la tesi degli universi possibili, un'altra realtà da quella in cui viviamo.... che faccio aspetto ancora??  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (25 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... ecco sto aspettando, *seguendo la tesi degli universi possibili,* un'altra realtà da quella in cui viviamo.... che faccio aspetto ancora??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu puoi aspettare quanto vuoi...sono loro che non ti aspetteranno.


----------



## Bruja (25 Ottobre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu puoi aspettare quanto vuoi...sono loro che non ti aspetteranno.


Ironizzo, ma davvero pensi che nell'incommensurabile del tempo/spazio abbia qualche interesse la mia aspettativa o la mia vita? Credo che per speculative e geniali che siano le tesi sull'argomento... siamo comunque lontani dal poter definire il concetto universo nelle sue risposte possibili. E dubito perfino che possa darle un astrofisico... non per incapacità ma per mancanza di cognizioni.... ogni 10 anni sappiamo cose che variano di parecchio le nostre certezze scientifiche... quindi aspetterei a formulare ipotesi, e ancora di più nel legarle ad un teismo che credo debba rispondere più alle proprie inclinazioni che a regole scientifiche. Chi ha fede se ne infischia della scienza negativista e chi non l'ha non ha bisogno di un cosmologo astrofisico, nè di un filosofo nè di un teologo... ha in sè lil suo scetticismo.   L'eppur si muove di Galileo è l'emblema della impossibilità di instillare idee che non sentiamo giuste o affini al nostro pensare.
Detto questo è evidente che chi cerca risposte, ha ben ragione di trovarne un ventaglio più ampio possibile, e naturalmente, ogni tesi sull'argomento è benvenuta.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (26 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ironizzo, ma davvero pensi che nell'incommensurabile del tempo/spazio abbia qualche interesse la mia aspettativa o la mia vita? Credo che per speculative e geniali che siano le tesi sull'argomento... siamo comunque lontani dal poter definire il concetto universo nelle sue risposte possibili. E dubito perfino che possa darle un astrofisico... non per incapacità ma per mancanza di cognizioni.... ogni 10 anni sappiamo cose che variano di parecchio le nostre certezze scientifiche... quindi aspetterei a formulare ipotesi, e ancora di più nel legarle ad un teismo che credo debba rispondere più alle proprie inclinazioni che a regole scientifiche. Chi ha fede se ne infischia della scienza negativista e chi non l'ha non ha bisogno di un cosmologo astrofisico, nè di un filosofo nè di un teologo... ha in sè lil suo scetticismo. L'eppur si muove di Galileo è l'emblema della impossibilità di instillare idee che non sentiamo giuste o affini al nostro pensare.
> Detto questo è evidente che chi cerca risposte, ha ben ragione di trovarne un ventaglio più ampio possibile, e naturalmente, ogni tesi sull'argomento è benvenuta.
> Bruja


Fai bene a dubitare Bruja...perchè un astrofisico (o chiunque altro...) non può ora dare nessuna vera risposta definitiva...forse anche, come pensano alcuni,  perchè le nostre domande sono sbagliate.
Ci sono tante teorie...la più famosa, quella del big-bang, è sempre più spesso messa in discussione.
Il teismo...l'illusione di spiegare la causa di un _progetto_ complesso con un _progettista_ non causato per definizione, ancor più complesso.


----------



## Lettrice (26 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai bene a dubitare Bruja...perchè un astrofisico (o chiunque altro...) non può ora dare nessuna vera risposta definitiva...forse anche, come pensano alcuni,  *perchè le nostre domande sono sbagliate.*Ci sono tante teorie...la più famosa, quella del big-bang, è sempre più spesso messa in discussione.
> Il teismo...l'illusione di spiegare la causa di un _progetto_ complesso con un _progettista_ non causato per definizione, ancor più complesso.


Vero... dio architetto


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fai bene a dubitare Bruja...perchè un astrofisico (o chiunque altro...) non può ora dare nessuna vera risposta definitiva...forse anche, come pensano alcuni, perchè le nostre domande sono sbagliate.
> Ci sono tante teorie...*la più famosa, quella del big-bang, è sempre più spesso messa in discussione*.
> Il teismo...l'illusione di spiegare la causa di un _progetto_ complesso con un _progettista_ non causato per definizione, ancor più complesso.


 
Non mi risulta che sia messa in discussione quella teoria, quella per ora è ancora l'unica certezza, ciò che cambia è ciò che c'era prima, cio che ci sarà dopo e l'eventuale esitenza di universi paralleli, universi globulari, stringhe di energia, wormhole che consentirebbero di spostarsi all'interno dell'universo o verso altri universi, universi multi-dimensionali con dimensioni ripiegate una sopra l'altra (fino a 10 dimensioni, modelli rappresentabili sono matematicamente)

Il BIG BANG resiste proprio per la radiazione di fondo che porta con se ancora il calore dell'esposione iniziale, proprio da quella radiazione hanno cambiato la datazione dell'universo, prima era di circa 20 miliardi di anni, dopo quella scoperta siamo scesi a circa 14,5 miliardi di anni.

L'Architetto??? Per ora ignoto....... come DIO


----------



## Old Diana (26 Ottobre 2007)

Insomma posso leggerlo anche io questo libro? 
Non sono credente, ma non ho mai affrontato letture di questo tipo.La cosa mi piacerebbe, con che mi consigliate di iniziare?
Sapete qual' è il sacramento più inverosimile di tutti per me? Il battesimo. Purificare questa creatura dal peccato originale. Peccato originale? Ma come può essere considerata una cosa naturale e incredibile come la riproduzione(intesa proprio a tal fine e non come atto di piacere) un peccato? E pure se fosse come può questa creatura innocente e indifesa esserne il portatore? E' una cosa di cui proprio non mi capacito.
E a proposito delle donne e di sacramenti vi racconto una cosa buffa. Ho fatto il catechismo come tutte le "brave bimbe" preparatorio al sacramento della prima comunione. Mi piaceva perchè ero seguita da una suora molto dedita e paziente che più che era più concentrata a darci valori morali, educandoci al rispetto all' amore del prossimo che a inculcarci cose come la confessione, il pentimento, l' espiazione della colpa. Quindi ci andavo con piacere.
Andavo in Chiesa anche da sola se i miei non potevano incuriosita dalla cosa e facevo regolarmente la comunione. Un giorno feci tardi, la incontrai e la pregai di farlo lei al posto del prete. Non avevo mai considerato l' ipotesi che non potesse averne "il potere", ai miei occhi era un portavoce di Dio, perchè mai non avrebbe potuto? Mi resi conto che ero talmente accecata dalla bontà che leggevo in certi sentimenti da lei professati che non mi ero mai resa conto che esistesse una totale disparità tra uom,ini e donne..realizzai in quel momento che non esistevano neanche chirichetti donne! Ma non siamo tutti essere umani? Perchè mai questa discriminazione?
Lei naturalemente non mi rispose ma mi guardo con occhi stracolmi di dolcezza come se io non potessi capire.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Questa è la ragione per cui, già non credo in un DIO, ancor meno credo ad una religione che basa le sue certezze su interpretazioni di testi antichi, passati da tre traduzioni, e che vive di dogmi incompatibili con l'essenza stessa di UOMO.
> 
> Esiste una discriminazione tra uomo e donna (le donne non possono confessare, tenere una messa, dare la comunione, sposare, ecc) e poi si chiede l'astinenza e la fedeltà a DIO, quando Cristo diceva "Andate e moltiplicatevi!", i ministri di DIO non lo possono fare........
> 
> Mi pare ovvio che un uomo senta ugualmente le pulsioni sessuali e che diventino manie e perversioni quando non possono essere soddisfatte normalmente come TUTTI I CRISTIANI


mi sa che le donne possono concelebrare e dare la comunione.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> mi sa che le donne possono concelebrare e dare la comunione.....


 
Hanno fatto dei passi avanti allora dall'ultima volta che ho assistito ad una Messa..... di sicuro agli ultimi funerali dove sono stato donne non ce n'erano.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hanno fatto dei passi avanti allora dall'ultima volta che ho assistito ad una Messa..... di sicuro agli ultimi funerali dove sono stato donne non ce n'erano.......


QUANDO HO FATTO IL battesimo al mio cucciolo il catechismo (sigh sigh) ce l'ha fatto una donna che ha detto che poteva anche dare l'eucaristia....


----------



## Old lancillotto (26 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> QUANDO HO FATTO IL battesimo al mio cucciolo il catechismo (sigh sigh) ce l'ha fatto una donna che ha detto che poteva anche dare l'eucaristia....


 
Beh, la Messa poi è un'altra cosa.......


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Beh, la Messa poi è un'altra cosa.......


a mia nonna che è a letto da anni, ogni domenica viene a dir messa una signora....credo sia l'equivalente di un diacono, ma non so.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Beh, la Messa poi è un'altra cosa.......


Sono cose entrate nell'uso dal Concilio Vaticano II
Non cambiano l'impostazione maschile della gerarchia ecclesiatica.
Comunque aldilà dela credere o meno (io non sono credente) una migliore conoscenza della religione che è parte integrante della nostra cultura sarebbe auspicabile.
Ad es. il peccato originale non c'entra nulla con il sesso.


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non mi risulta che sia messa in discussione quella teoria, quella per ora è ancora l'unica certezza, ciò che cambia è ciò che c'era prima, cio che ci sarà dopo e l'eventuale esitenza di universi paralleli, universi globulari, stringhe di energia, wormhole che consentirebbero di spostarsi all'interno dell'universo o verso altri universi, universi multi-dimensionali con dimensioni ripiegate una sopra l'altra (fino a 10 dimensioni, modelli rappresentabili sono matematicamente)
> 
> Il BIG BANG resiste proprio per la radiazione di fondo che porta con se ancora il calore dell'esposione iniziale, proprio da quella radiazione hanno cambiato la datazione dell'universo, prima era di circa 20 miliardi di anni, dopo quella scoperta siamo scesi a circa 14,5 miliardi di anni.
> 
> L'Architetto??? Per ora ignoto....... come DIO


Si lanci...lo è. Solo che mediaticamente viene fatta passare per accertata. In realtà ha molti punti di forza (tra cui quella di essere graditissima a tutte le religioni), e parecchi punti di debolezza. Uno di questi, strano a dirsi, è proprio l'uniformità della radiazione di fondo.
Diversi astrofisici (comunque una minoranza, almeno per ora) contestano questa teoria.


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si lanci...lo è. Solo che mediaticamente viene fatta passare per accertata. In realtà ha molti punti di forza (tra cui quella di essere graditissima a tutte le religioni), e parecchi punti di debolezza. Uno di questi, strano a dirsi, è proprio l'uniformità della radiazione di fondo.
> Diversi astrofisici (comunque una minoranza, almeno per ora) contestano questa teoria.


Conosci qualche link dove andare a leggere qualcosa sulle teorie alternative?? Te ne sarei grato se me li indicassi


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Conosci qualche link dove andare a leggere qualcosa sulle teorie alternative?? Te ne sarei grato se me li indicassi


No, mi dispiace...però mi sa che se vai su google e digiti le parole appropriate qualcosa trovi sicuro.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il problema è che in rete si trova spesso parecchia spazzatura...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si lanci...lo è. Solo che mediaticamente viene fatta passare per accertata. In realtà ha molti punti di forza (tra cui quella di essere graditissima a tutte le religioni), e parecchi punti di debolezza. Uno di questi, strano a dirsi, è proprio l'uniformità della radiazione di fondo.
> Diversi astrofisici (comunque una minoranza, almeno per ora) contestano questa teoria.


... il vero problema è quello di spiegare che il "_big bang_" è matematica... che lo scoppio... è matematico... che l'espansione... è matematica... mentre quello stronzo di Zichichi ne parla come se il "Big bang" fosse l'equivalente di una bomba... che scoppia... e molti parlano di stelle che si allontanano... mentre è lo spazio che, eventualmente, si espande...


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il vero problema è quello di spiegare che il "_big bang_" è matematica... che lo scoppio... è matematico... che l'espansione... è matematica... mentre *quello stronzo di Zichichi* ne parla come se il "Big bang" fosse l'equivalente di una bomba... che scoppia... e molti parlano di stelle che si allontanano... mentre è lo spazio che, eventualmente, si espande...


Come non quotarti, caro Chen  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il suo libro "colui che ha fatto il mondo" viene sbeffeggiato in tutto l'ambiente scientifico.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come non quotarti, caro Chen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... l'ho sentito più volte in alcune conferenze... è un _mistificatore_... passa dalla teoria del Big bang all'origine dell'universo... fa coincidere le due cose... mentre la teoria del "_Big bang_" non dice nulla sull'origine dell'universo... non ne è in grado... si occupa di espansione e di raffreddamento... e descrive, _matematicamente_, una possibile evoluzione dell'universo... _non la sua origine_... 

... il libro di Zichichi?... una schifezza da paura, che ora vendono a 50 centesimi... l'ho visto su una bancarella... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ho sentito più volte in alcune conferenze... è un _mistificatore_... passa dalla teoria del Big bang all'origine dell'universo... fa coincidere le due cose... mentre la teoria del "_Big bang_" non dice nulla sull'origine dell'universo... non ne è in grado... si occupa di espansione e di raffreddamento... e descrive, _matematicamente_, una possibile evoluzione dell'universo... _non la sua origine_...
> 
> ... il libro di Zichichi?... una schifezza da paura, che ora vendono a 50 centesimi... l'ho visto su una bancarella... hi, hi, hi...


In effetti come fisico italiano preferisco mille volte Rubbia, anche se ha bisogno di un traduttore simultaneo perchè è "incomprensibile" ai molti


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'ho sentito più volte in alcune conferenze... è un _mistificatore_... passa dalla teoria del Big bang all'origine dell'universo... fa coincidere le due cose... mentre la teoria del "_Big bang_" non dice nulla sull'origine dell'universo... non ne è in grado... si occupa di espansione e di raffreddamento... e descrive, _matematicamente_, una possibile evoluzione dell'universo... _non la sua origine_...
> 
> ... *il libro di Zichichi?... una schifezza da paura, che ora vendono a 50 centesimi... l'ho visto su una bancarella*... hi, hi, hi...
















  ...pure troppo direi, meglio prendersi un cremino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un libro divulgativo molto bello che tra l'altro prospetta una teoria nuova e molto affascinante è "La vita del cosmo" di Smolin, un giovane e geniale astrofisico....l'evoluzione (che tra l'altro il nostro zimbello contesta) applicata agli universi.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...pure troppo direi, meglio prendersi un cremino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... letto... molto bello ma... non convincente... il parallellismo dei mondi possibili con il _fenotipo_ possibile non mi ha convinto... inoltre, rimane il problema di spiegare il meccanismo di selezione delle leggi fisiche possibili... il suo ragionamento sulle probabilità di un universo fisico che permetta la vita, poi, sono molto discutibili... molto... però il libro è bello... stimolante...


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Però, però.....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Come non quotarti, caro Chen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Come rinculava bene facendo l'inchino quando è stato ricevuto in Vaticano.............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah*

Io ho trovato di una freddezza e di una tagliente intelligenza Prezzolini in "Dio è un rischio"... dove si analizza soprattutto il bisogno trascendente.... l'impellente necessità per molta parte dell'umanità di avere un Dio in cui credere.....l
Non è importante che ci sia ma che si pensi che possa esserci per la nostra "contabilità esistenziale".
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho trovato di una freddezza e di una tagliente intelligenza Prezzolini in "Dio è un rischio"... dove si analizza soprattutto il bisogno trascendente.... l'impellente necessità per molta parte dell'umanità di avere un Dio in cui credere.....l
> * Non è importante che ci sia ma che si pensi che possa esserci per la nostra "contabilità esistenziale".*
> Bruja



Si, quel tanto da considerarci degli imbecilli.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

*MM e crotale/i*

Entro veloce veloce per :


1. salutarVi.

2.  MM, l'ho acquistato stamane . letta prefazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Me gusta...assai...vi diro'...


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho trovato di una freddezza e di una tagliente intelligenza Prezzolini in "Dio è un rischio"... dove si analizza soprattutto il bisogno trascendente.... l'impellente necessità per molta parte dell'umanità di avere un Dio in cui credere.....l
> Non è importante che ci sia ma che si pensi che possa esserci per la nostra "contabilità esistenziale".
> Bruja






!!!


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Si, quel tanto da considerarci degli imbecilli.


 

Infatti non analizza il fatto ma il bisogno, e mi pare che sia il vero nocciolo della questione..... che poi si sia imbecilli..... avevi dubbi??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti non analizza il fatto ma il bisogno, e mi pare che sia il vero nocciolo della questione..... che poi si sia imbecilli..... avevi dubbi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho sempre dubbi, e dubito sempre di tutto e di tutti da un po di tempo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho sempre dubbi, e dubito sempre di tutto e di tutti da un po di tempo.


... di certo non dubiti di _dubitare di tutto e di tutti_... è _indubitabile_... quindi... hi, hi, hi....


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Entro veloce veloce per :
> 
> 
> 1. salutarVi.
> ...


Sono curioso di conoscere il tuo parere micia...la sua  idea di spiegare evoluzionisticamente il bisogno inconscio della religione come sottoprodotto dell' innamoramento umano (utile per garantire una minima stabilità di coppia per l'educazione dei piccoli), è davvero particolare...


----------



## Nobody (31 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come rinculava bene facendo l'inchino quando è stato ricevuto in Vaticano..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che pagliaccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Crozza lo imita benissimo


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono curioso di conoscere il tuo parere micia...la sua idea di spiegare evoluzionisticamente il bisogno inconscio della religione come sottoprodotto dell' innamoramento umano (utile per garantire una minima stabilità di coppia per l'educazione dei piccoli), è davvero particolare...


 
già  intuisco la sicurezza con la quale abbraccero' questa dimostrazione. purtroppo..perchè mi sa che farà male.....


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

Ho deciso di comprare questo libro... anche se in genere non mi piacciono ste cose... azzi mia... quindi sono andata a cercare l'autore per scoprire il titolo originale... devo dire mi suona meglio, piu' da me.. The God Delusion

Credo pero' che lui sia un uomo triste


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho deciso di comprare questo libro... anche se in genere non mi piacciono ste cose... azzi mia... quindi sono andata a cercare l'autore per scoprire il titolo originale... devo dire mi suona meglio, piu' da me.. The God Delusion
> 
> Credo pero' che lui sia un uomo triste


 
beh..spero che col guadagno ricavato dalla vendita, un poco di tristezza gli sia passata...battutta cinica, ma realistica.

euro 19...ma ne vale la pena, è scritto anche bene...scorrevole..ho solo letto le prime 20 pg. 

dai ,acquistalo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *beh..spero che col guadagno ricavato dalla vendita, un poco di tristezza gli sia passata...battutta cinica, ma realistica.*
> 
> euro 19...ma ne vale la pena, è scritto anche bene...scorrevole..ho solo letto le prime 20 pg.
> 
> dai ,acquistalo.



Gia' anche tu hai ragione... forse allora non lo dovrei comprare


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' anche tu hai ragione... forse allora non lo dovrei comprare


 










ti mando le fotocopie integrali..alla faccia sua


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*scusate...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti mando le fotocopie integrali..alla faccia sua



ho cercato il libro e non l'ho trovato...potrei avere anch'io le fotocopie??


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ho cercato il libro e non l'ho trovato...potrei avere anch'io le fotocopie??


certo !


ma non bleffare...da feltrinelli o mondadori ( la casa ed.) te lo tirano dietro


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*giuro!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo !
> 
> 
> ma non bleffare...da feltrinelli o mondadori ( la casa ed.) te lo tirano dietro



oggi sono stato a fare uno di quei miei lavori proprio da Mondadori, e lo abbiamo cercato al computer, senza trovarlo, però il negozio era nuovissimo e la cassiera inesperta....
(cmq, risparmiare sempre buono è.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> oggi sono stato a fare uno di quei miei lavori proprio da Mondadori, e lo abbiamo cercato al computer, senza trovarlo, però il negozio era nuovissimo e la cassiera inesperta....
> (cmq,* risparmiare sempre buono è...*.
> 
> 
> ...


TU ... risparmiare? ... che godi nel fare regali ... spendaccione!


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> oggi sono stato a fare uno di quei miei lavori proprio da Mondadori, e lo abbiamo cercato al computer, senza trovarlo, però il negozio era nuovissimo e la cassiera inesperta....
> (cmq, risparmiare sempre buono è....
> 
> 
> ...


troppo inesperta.


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*Marì...*



Mari' ha detto:


> TU ... risparmiare? ... che godi nel fare regali ... spendaccione!



aaaaahhhhhh

allora vuoi essere proprio denunciata!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















ieri le due patate mi stavano mettendo in mezzo...volevano un kit completo per Halloween da 24€ cadauno...non spendo 48€ così...ho comprato cappelli, unghia, rossetto e smalto nero, e il resto si è arrabbattato in casa, con maggior coinvolgimento e divertimento....


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> troppo inesperta.


Macche' Micia ... troppo applicata ...


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> troppo inesperta.


inesperta, impacciata e molto carina...speriamo che l'impianto si guasti presto


----------



## Iago (31 Ottobre 2007)

*????????*



Mari' ha detto:


> Macche' Micia ... troppo applicata ...



applicata a digitare il titolo...abbiamo trovato varie  ipotesi...ma non quella di dio....


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> applicata a digitare il titolo...abbiamo trovato *varie  ipotesi...*ma non quella di dio....


Varie ... se se varie


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*Marììììì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Varie ... se se varie



veramente...l'ipotesi di Gesù, l'ipotesi di non mi ricordo chi altro...le _intenzioni (mie)_ forse erano altre...questo vuoi dire?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















(cmq, ci devo tornare per forza perchè non ho lasciato the business card 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   vedi che errore....)


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> veramente...l'ipotesi di Gesù, l'ipotesi di non mi ricordo chi altro...le _intenzioni (mie)_ forse erano altre...questo vuoi dire??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIA' l'errore ... o il calcio d'angolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   la scusa e' buona


----------



## Iago (1 Novembre 2007)

*???????*



Mari' ha detto:


> GIA' l'errore ... o il calcio d'angolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ma...mi volete rovinare la piazza a tutti i costi???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































vado, buonanotte Marì


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ma...mi volete rovinare la piazza a tutti i costi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Iago vado pure io.


----------



## Nobody (1 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho deciso di comprare questo libro... anche se in genere non mi piacciono ste cose... azzi mia... quindi sono andata a cercare l'autore per scoprire il titolo originale... devo dire mi suona meglio, piu' da me.. The God Delusion
> 
> *Credo pero' che lui sia un uomo triste*


Mi sa che sta cosa è da sfatare...che l'agnosticismo o peggio l'ateismo generino tristezza. Forse è vero il contrario


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che sta cosa è da sfatare...che l'agnosticismo o peggio l'ateismo generino tristezza. Forse è vero il contrario


Lui non e' triste perche' ateo... e' triste perche' si preoccupa di dimostrarlo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui non e' triste perche' ateo... e' triste perche' si preoccupa di dimostrarlo


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Novembre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> applicata a digitare il titolo...abbiamo trovato varie ipotesi...ma non quella di dio....


ma quale ipotesi...

e "l'illusione di Dio"


e ci sarebbe stata anche un pubblicazione sulle "Ipotesi di Gesu'" molto vecchia..pero'...ma quella è na fava!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa che sta cosa è da sfatare...che l'agnosticismo o peggio l'ateismo generino tristezza. Forse è vero il contrario


 
il suo modo di procedere è talmente avvincente che credo proprio che tu abbia ragione MM.



Stasera pero', ora vi racconto un aneddoto, mio figlio che ha ricevuto una educazione  non confessionale, mi dice: " ma perchè mamma quando prego sono felice? mi sento meno solo e mi sento anche piu' sicuro.. ..e poi è bello pregare, perchè gli racconti tutto quello che vuoi "


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> il suo modo di procedere è talmente avvincente che credo proprio che tu abbia ragione MM.
> 
> 
> 
> Stasera pero', ora vi racconto un aneddoto, mio figlio che ha ricevuto una educazione non confessionale, mi dice: " ma perchè mamma quando prego sono felice? mi sento meno solo e mi sento anche piu' sicuro.. ..e poi è bello pregare, perchè gli racconti tutto quello che vuoi "


 
Non è Dio in sé il motivo del suo star bene, è la consapevolezza che può dire ad un'entità astratta e spirituale tutto quello che vuole, serenamente, e che sarà ascoltato senza interruzioni o valutazioni; tuo figlio non "prega" in senso stretto ma dialoga.... ed è qualcosa di totalmente diverso e di molto più gratificante.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Tuo figlio ha capito piu' di quell'uomo...


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui non e' triste perche' ateo... e' triste *perche' si preoccupa di dimostrarlo*


Come fai a dirlo senza aver letto il libro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non è così...lui stesso dice che ovviamente è indimostrabile l'una o l'altra ipotesi.


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il suo modo di procedere è talmente *avvincente* che credo proprio che tu abbia ragione MM.
> 
> 
> 
> Stasera pero', ora vi racconto un aneddoto, mio figlio che ha ricevuto una educazione non confessionale, mi dice: " ma perchè mamma quando prego sono felice? mi sento meno solo e mi sento anche piu' sicuro.. ..e poi è bello pregare, perchè gli racconti tutto quello che vuoi "


Hai trovato la parola giusta, micia. Avvincente...è davvero così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Un libro che da numerosi e particolari spunti di riflessione.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come fai a dirlo senza aver letto il libro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E con l'ultima salva capra e cavoli... Molti lo leggero'... dubito trovero' nulla d'interessante e realmente originale


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come fai a dirlo senza aver letto il libro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bello, finalmente sei uscito fuori dalla scatola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  magica!


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è Dio in sé il motivo del suo star bene, è la consapevolezza che può dire ad un'entità astratta e spirituale tutto quello che vuole, serenamente, e che sarà ascoltato *senza interruzioni* o valutazioni; tuo figlio non "prega" in senso stretto ma dialoga.... ed è qualcosa di totalmente diverso e di molto più gratificante.
> Bruja


Fin troppo vero, ahimè...


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E con l'ultima *salva capra e cavoli*... Molti lo leggero'... dubito trovero' nulla d'interessante e realmente originale
















ahò...mica è facile riuscirci, letti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque sono indimostrabili razionalmente tutt'e due le ipotesi. Lui si limita a constatare che l'ipotesi di un dio personale (quella teista, per intenderci) è altamente improbabile.


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao bello, finalmente sei uscito fuori dalla scatola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Marì  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Sono in ferie fino al lunedì...scrivo dal pc della mia bella


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao Marì
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AH!






 OK, niente baci allora


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> AH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahò...mica è facile riuscirci, letti
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   ma lui ha giocato facile... prima s'e' fatto pagine di 'Brain fart'... poi cucu... non e' dimostrabile!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Quasi quasi m'e' simpatico st'homo


----------



## Nobody (2 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma lui ha giocato facile... prima s'e' fatto pagine di 'Brain fart'... poi cucu... non e' dimostrabile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un irlandese, mi sembra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ne ho conosciuti alcuni...sono tutti matti


----------



## Lettrice (2 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> è un irlandese, mi sembra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E bevono pure parecchio


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non è Dio in sé il motivo del suo star bene, è la consapevolezza che può dire ad un'entità astratta e spirituale tutto quello che vuole, serenamente, e che sarà ascoltato senza interruzioni o valutazioni; tuo figlio non "prega*" in senso stretto ma dialoga.... ed è qualcosa di totalmente diverso e di molto più gratificante.*
> Bruja


 
Lo so Bruja, ma questo non posso spiegarglielo ora.

Come faccio a spiegargli che l'illusione non esiste? ora.

E' una domanda che si porrà piu' avanti e la risposta sarà la* sua* risposta,  non posso sovrapporre oggi la mia ,alla sua. Non avrebbe gli strumenti critici sufficienti per difendersi,per argomentare e lo manderei in crisi prima del necessario.

E' anche vero che io alla sua età affrontai per la prima volta la questione con un sacerdote in privato...ma desidero che questa necessità la chieda lui, parta da una sua domanda, da un suo dubbio, non da una risposta che lo manderebbe in crisi.

*S*e lui ritiene che questo" ideale affidarsi all'ascolto di una entità astratta" gli fa bene credo che per ora io non possa che intervenire magari incoraggiandolo nelle letture giuste...non trovi?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Novembre 2007)

*MM*

MM, non ti ringrazierò mai abbastanza per avermi segnalato questa pubblicazione.


Ne parleremo.

In questi giorni mi sono sfogliata questo libricino, http://www.romena.it/Pubblicazioni/Esperienze di volo.htm


Ed . Romena. euro 10.


sulle relazioni anche di "coppia".


E' semplicemente M E R A V I G L I O S O.

L'autore è un tipo che tiene quei corsi di cui vi ho parlato in quella abbazia in toscana, a Romena .

non so se sia facile reperirlo in commercio.

domani vi sapro' dire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lo so Bruja, ma questo non posso spiegarglielo ora.
> 
> Come faccio a spiegargli che l'illusione non esiste? ora.
> 
> ...


Se Dio è una "costruzione" umana ognuno si costruisce quel di cui ha bisogno...se ne ha bisogno...
Non vedo la necessità di preservare da una risposta a un bisogno attuale.
Ci sono ben altre credenze di cui preoccuparsi...


----------



## Nobody (5 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM, non ti ringrazierò mai abbastanza per avermi segnalato questa pubblicazione.
> 
> 
> Ne parleremo.
> ...


Davvero? Ne sono felicissimo micia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non è affatto un uomo triste, come dice letti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Anzi, mi sembra pieno di gioia di vivere.
Facci sapere qualcosa in più del nuovo libro che stai leggendo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se Dio è una "costruzione" umana ognuno si costruisce quel di cui ha bisogno...se ne ha bisogno...
> Non vedo la necessità di preservare da una risposta a un bisogno attuale.
> Ci sono ben altre credenze di cui preoccuparsi...


... come fai a dire che Dio è una _costruzione umana_?... _spiega_-melo...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se Dio è una "costruzione" umana ognuno si costruisce quel di cui ha bisogno...se ne ha bisogno...
> Non vedo la necessità di preservare da una risposta a un bisogno attuale.
> Ci sono ben altre credenze di cui preoccuparsi...





Persa, scusa ma non ho capito.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Ne sono felicissimo micia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

l'ho solo sfogliato e letto qualche pagina MM.

Devo ancora cercarlo in libreria perchè quello non era mio.
Ora mi sto dedicando al Biologo.

*XLettrice*: è di una vivacità intellettuale a dir poco sconcertante, non è da leggere superficialmente è da studiare direttamente con l'antico e il nuovo testamento accanto...

E' di una ironia, di una intelligenza, di vivacità che merita assolutamente l'attenzione di tutti coloro che Credono e Non.


----------



## Bruja (5 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'ho solo sfogliato e letto qualche pagina MM.
> 
> Devo ancora cercarlo in libreria perchè quello non era mio.
> Ora mi sto dedicando al Biologo.
> ...


 

Ne sto leggendo alcuni brani..... sono all'agnosticismo ed il pensiero portante del suo postulato è quello di Diderot....   In sintesi Dawkins si domanda perchè Dio per perdonare abbia avuto necessità o abbia scelto di uccidere/sacrificare il figlio.  
Circa 250 anni fa Diderot scrisse questa frase: "Che cosa è questo Dio, che uccide Dio, per placare Dio......"!!!!  
E' ancora valida!!! E la teologia nonostante le mille risposte vaghe, come il poter attuare la Resurrezione e la Redenzione attraverso il Figlio, etc... non ha risolto le perplessità .
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ne sto leggendo alcuni brani..... sono all'agnosticismo ed il pensiero portante del suo postulato è quello di Diderot.... In sintesi Dawkins si domanda perchè Dio per perdonare abbia avuto necessità o abbia scelto di uccidere/sacrificare il figlio.
> Circa 250 anni fa Diderot scrisse questa frase: "Che cosa è questo Dio, che uccide Dio, per placare Dio......"!!!!
> E' ancora valida!!! E la teologia nonostante le mille risposte vaghe, come il poter attuare la Resurrezione e la Redenzione attraverso il Figlio, etc... non ha risolto le perplessità .
> Bruja










io ci devo ancora arrivare... me lo sto leggendo lentamente sono ancora llae prime 50 pagine pg....ma Diderot ci aveva preso in pieno!!!

E quanto mi ha fatto ridere ( si fa per dire ) quando Dawkins dice piu' o meno " ma perchè ci si è dovuti inventare la resurrezione per giustificare la morte dopo la vita, non poteva questo Dio spiegare cosa fosse la morte e basta?


----------



## Lettrice (5 Novembre 2007)

Forse lo leggero'... appena ho tempo d'andare in libreria... e vedere se lo hanno o se lo devo ordinare...du palle... comunque ho finito di leggere un libricino 'Mal di pietre' di una certa Agus (se non erro)... alla fine m'e' calata la lacrima... se mi fa cacare vi spedisco lo scontrino


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ne sto leggendo alcuni brani..... sono all'agnosticismo ed il pensiero portante del suo postulato è quello di Diderot.... In sintesi Dawkins si domanda perchè Dio per perdonare abbia avuto necessità o abbia scelto di uccidere/sacrificare il figlio.
> Circa 250 anni fa Diderot scrisse questa frase: *"Che cosa è questo Dio, che uccide Dio, per placare Dio......"!!!! *
> E' ancora valida!!! E la teologia nonostante le mille risposte vaghe, come il poter attuare la Resurrezione e la Redenzione attraverso il Figlio, etc... non ha risolto le perplessità .
> Bruja


Non sono uno psicoterapeuta, ma potrei azzardare: uno schizofrenico.


----------



## Bruja (6 Novembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono uno psicoterapeuta, ma potrei azzardare: uno schizofrenico.


Hem.... io non ho sentito niente.... te la vedi tu con Ratzinger??!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (6 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hem.... io non ho sentito niente.... te la vedi tu con *Ratzinger*??!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come tanti papi della storia, probabilmente anche lui è ateo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/u]
> 
> 
> Persa, scusa ma non ho capito.


Tuo figlio ora ha dei bisogni a cui ha trovato risposta nell'idea di un dio personale con cui dialogare (è un po' un dio padre/amico/diario) non è una scelta di fede religiosa pertanto non vedo la necessità di contestare la risposta che si è dato, ma semmai preoccuparsi del bisogno che è stato evidenziato da quel tipo di risposta.


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tuo figlio ora ha dei bisogni a cui ha trovato risposta nell'idea di un dio personale con cui dialogare (è un po' un dio padre/amico/diario) non è una scelta di fede religiosa pertanto non vedo la necessità di contestare la risposta che si è dato, ma semmai preoccuparsi del bisogno che è stato evidenziato da quel tipo di risposta.


 
oh si Persa, me ne guardo bene dal contestargli questo tipo di osservazioni, anche perchè senza il mio contributo si sta facendo di quelle domandine che prima o poi Dawkins me lo ruberà anche lui dal comodino.

Buon giorno bestiole!


----------



## Nobody (8 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh si Persa, me ne guardo bene dal contestargli questo tipo di osservazioni, anche perchè senza il mio contributo si sta facendo di quelle domandine che prima o poi Dawkins me lo ruberà anche lui dal comodino.
> 
> Buon giorno bestiole!


Micia, verso la fine del libro, l'autore affronta anche il fenomeno  (relativamente diffuso) degli amici immaginari dei bimbi...tra cui, Dio. Sicuramente ti interesserà.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

*caro*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Micia, verso la fine del libro, l'autore affronta anche il fenomeno (relativamente diffuso) degli amici immaginari dei bimbi...tra cui, Dio. Sicuramente ti interesserà.


MM...immagino..

stasera ho letto la terza del corriere della sera dedicata anche a questo libro...

*fa schifo.*

è solo una elencazione di insulti a questo genere di studi.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*Mah*

Ho seguito su Discovery uno studio approfondito sulle stigmate..... certo che scientificamente hanno buone probabilità di essere spiegate.. Davvero un bel documento con fior di esperti che possono fare ipotesi alternative al "miracolo".
E le ipotesi sono chimiche, psicofisiche, perfino dovute a crete forme di ascesi..... 
Decisamente se prima avedo dubbi adesso ho serissimi dubbi.... hanno confutato per filo e per segno la sincerità di molti celebri stigmatizzati e per credere bisogna proprio avere una fede inossidabile.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho seguito su Discovery uno studio approfondito sulle stigmate..... certo che scientificamente hanno buone probabilità di essere spiegate.. Davvero un bel documento con fior di esperti che possono fare ipotesi alternative al "miracolo".
> E le ipotesi sono chimiche, psicofisiche, perfino dovute a crete forme di ascesi.....
> Decisamente se prima avedo dubbi adesso ho serissimi dubbi.... hanno confutato per filo e per segno la sincerità di molti celebri stigmatizzati e per credere bisogna proprio avere una fede inossidabile.
> Bruja


A proposito di stigmate...vi siete mai chiesti come mai compaiono sui palmi nonostante i crocefissi venissero inchiodati ai polsi (le mani mai avrebbero potuto sostenere il peso del corpo)?


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM...immagino..
> 
> stasera ho letto la terza del corriere della sera dedicata anche a questo libro...
> 
> ...


Non mi meraviglia...toccare la religione e più in generale l'idea di Dio è come toccare un nervo scoperto.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> A proposito di stigmate...vi siete mai chiesti come mai compaiono sui palmi nonostante i crocefissi venissero inchiodati ai polsi (le mani mai avrebbero potuto sostenere il peso del corpo)?


Anche di questo hanno trattato ed hanno fatto delle prove con pesi e contrappesi. Possono essere infissi nel palmo solo in caso di non pendenza, cioè che i piedi poggino su un punto di appoggio!  Per la verità pare che i romnani avessere anche questo tipo di crocefissione, ma è proprio la comparsa di stigmate in sè che è stato contestato in modo davvero elaborato e convincente.
Un chimico ha dimostrato come dal nulla si possano avere stigmate quando fa comodo, ed gli sono venute di fronte alla telecamera! Basta un po di soda trattata o dell'acido fenico che fa apparire il sangue quando le mani di avvicinano e si strofinano leggermemte.... e che è stato trovato spesso in casa, nelle cellette, o nei dintorni di grandi stigmatizzati!!
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ho seguito su Discovery uno studio approfondito sulle stigmate..... certo che scientificamente hanno buone probabilità di essere spiegate.. Davvero un bel documento con fior di esperti che possono fare ipotesi alternative al "miracolo".
> E le ipotesi sono chimiche, psicofisiche, perfino dovute a crete forme di ascesi.....
> Decisamente se prima avedo dubbi adesso ho serissimi dubbi.... hanno confutato per filo e per segno la sincerità di molti celebri stigmatizzati e per credere bisogna proprio avere una fede inossidabile.
> Bruja


ecco..avrei davvero avuto piacere a seguirlo...

buon giorno Pimpe.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi meraviglia...toccare la religione e più in generale l'idea di Dio è come toccare un nervo scoperto.


Già....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

*Bruja, MM.*



Bruja ha detto:


> Anche di questo hanno trattato ed hanno fatto delle prove con pesi e contrappesi. Possono essere infissi nel palmo solo in caso di non pendenza, cioè che i piedi poggino su un punto di appoggio! Per la verità pare che i romnani avessere anche questo tipo di crocefissione, ma è proprio la comparsa di stigmate in sè che è stato contestato in modo davvero elaborato e convincente.
> Un chimico ha dimostrato come dal nulla si possano avere stigmate quando fa comodo, ed gli sono venute di fronte alla telecamera! Basta un po di soda trattata o dell'acido fenico che fa apparire il sangue quando le mani di avvicinano e si strofinano leggermemte.... e che è stato trovato spesso in casa, nelle cellette, o nei dintorni di grandi stigmatizzati!!
> Bruja


 

Petta che ci provo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   bruja, cosi ci facciamo l'arredamento nuovo.



Ci daranno fuoco prima poi..vedrete che risate


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi meraviglia...toccare la religione e più in generale l'idea di Dio è come toccare un nervo scoperto.


 
quel micio...quel micio...


è adorabile.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Novembre 2007)

MM..Bruja..io trovo Il biologo esilarante incerti momenti..ieri sera sono sbottata in una risata quando ho letto della Madonna di Fatima che solo lei, e non _altre _Madonne ,che in quel momento erano  evidentemente impegnate , nè tantomeno i chirurghi , avrebbero salvato il papa dalla pallottola nel costato.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM..Bruja..io trovo Il biologo esilarante incerti momenti..ieri sera sono sbottata in una risata quando ho letto *della Madonna di Fatima che solo lei, e non altre Madonne* ,che in quel momento erano evidentemente impegnate , nè tantomeno i chirurghi , avrebbero salvato il papa dalla pallottola nel costato.


Mi sono innamorato subito del micetto sniper  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, è una delle tante chicche....ma aspetta di arrivare alla fine. Tra l'altro l'ultimo capitolo è forse il più interessante


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche di questo hanno trattato ed hanno fatto delle prove con pesi e contrappesi. Possono essere infissi nel palmo solo in caso di non pendenza, cioè che i piedi poggino su un punto di appoggio! Per la verità pare che i romnani avessere anche questo tipo di crocefissione, ma è proprio la comparsa di stigmate in sè che è stato contestato in modo davvero elaborato e convincente.
> Un chimico ha dimostrato come dal nulla si possano avere stigmate quando fa comodo, ed gli sono venute di fronte alla telecamera! Basta un po di soda trattata o dell'acido fenico che fa apparire il sangue quando le mani di avvicinano e si strofinano leggermemte.... e che è stato trovato spesso in casa, nelle cellette, o nei dintorni di grandi stigmatizzati!!
> Bruja


Davvero? Non sapevo. In ogni caso, i cattolici che considerano la Sindone come il vero sudario di Gesù, dovrebbero presumere che è stato inchiodato ai polsi, come si evince chiaramente osservando il lino.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Davvero? Non sapevo. In ogni caso, i cattolici che considerano la Sindone come il vero sudario di Gesù, dovrebbero presumere che è stato inchiodato ai polsi, come si evince chiaramente osservando il lino.


Anche la Sindone è contrastata e per motivi di datazione, c'è chi la fa risalire al tardo Medio Evoi e chi al terzo secolo d.C., ma comunque sempre "leggermnente in ritardo" per aver avvolto le spoglie di Gesu'!!!  E il carbonio 14 ed altri esami più sofisticati non mentono....
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (12 Novembre 2007)

Dio è un'ipotesi che non si può dimostrare. Ed è una scommessa (diceva pascal) ma che non si può vincere.
Personalmente la mia fede infantile è maturata quando studiando il corpo umano e la terra mi sono resa conto ch enella sua incredibile perfezione non riesco ad imputarlo alla casualità. Ma solo ad una volontà superiore. 
Questo è Dio, per me. Un progetto superiore, fatto d'amore... E' la mia ipotesi, la mia scommessa, il mio conforto.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche la Sindone è contrastata e per motivi di datazione, c'è chi la fa risalire al tardo Medio Evoi e chi al terzo secolo d.C., ma comunque sempre "leggermnente in ritardo" per aver avvolto le spoglie di Gesu'!!! *E il carbonio 14 ed altri esami più sofisticati non mentono....*
> Bruja


Soprattutto se fatti da tre laboratori indipendenti...ognuno dei quali ha confermato la datazione medievale.


----------



## Nobody (12 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Dio è un'ipotesi che non si può dimostrare. Ed è una scommessa (diceva pascal) ma che non si può vincere.
> Personalmente la mia fede infantile è maturata quando studiando il corpo umano e la terra mi sono resa conto ch enella sua incredibile perfezione non riesco ad imputarlo alla casualità. Ma solo ad una volontà superiore.
> Questo è Dio, per me. *Un progetto* superiore, fatto d'amore... E' la mia ipotesi, la mia scommessa, il mio conforto.


Un progettista, semmai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Noi saremmo il progetto.


----------

